# Applicant from Saudi Arabia to Australia



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm creating this thread for the benefits of those applicants applying to Australia from Saudi Arabia. 

Let us connect here and share some insights, challenges and solutions related to application process.


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> I'm creating this thread for the benefits of those applicants applying to Australia from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Let us connect here and share some insights, challenges and solutions related to application process.


Hi,

May I know your occupation code and the timeline?


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

External Auditor. 
Oct 17 - Applied for NT SS.
waiting for reply. usually takes 7 months before they come back for feedback.


----------



## sarsb18 (Apr 2, 2018)

Where to notarized documents for skill assessment in Saudi Arabia other than embassies?


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

have you tried lawyers. why you need notarized docs, for which requirement it is?


----------

